
Class and Race: Two Sides, Same Coin - denminn
https://medium.com/neomugwump/class-and-race-two-sides-same-coin-b1450ce22392
======
banmeagaindan2
I tend to agree with that synopsis. The positions of the factions are
switching on race and class - impossible to believe a century ago. I don't
know how it fits into my model or anybody else's model. There are factors like
social sorting, a surplus of information processors - but how it all fits
together? I'm open to ideas about these poles shifting.

